# One of the watches i've made~what do you think?



## thetoolroom (Mar 8, 2011)

Engine turned dial,diamond chapters,yellow sapphire in 18K gold,rose cut diamond crown


----------



## divided (Nov 16, 2010)

No disrespect, In my truthful opinion, that is hideous in every way.


----------



## thetoolroom (Mar 8, 2011)

ok, thanks, it is a ladies watch.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks good, but tone down the hands and a day/date window looks out of place.


----------



## thetoolroom (Mar 8, 2011)

hmmm, seems like a ladies jewelry watch is out of step here. How about a gents watch? Watch No.10


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

The crown is little too large, need two more screws on the back, otherwise - okay.


thetoolroom said:


> hmmm, seems like a ladies jewelry watch is out of step here. How about a gents watch? Watch No.10
> View attachment 401567


----------



## mabboud (Jun 10, 2010)

wow... what a tough crowd we have here... hahah :-s

must be this is not as much of a "jewelry" type watch forum, but personally im quite impressed with your work.
the texturing on the ladies watch is very nice, although id agree that it might look even better without the date.

as for the men's, also seems a bit like jewelry, but nice jewelry! haha and the display back and movement look very cool :-!


----------



## thetoolroom (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you Mabboud, yes a tough crowd...


----------



## thetoolroom (Mar 8, 2011)

Thought this might be interesting those interested in independent watchmaking... HANDMADE WATCHES


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

I met Marco Lang of Lang & Heyne in late 07, now his watches come somewhat close to truly "hand made". They should be called,
hand assembled and finished.


thetoolroom said:


> Thought this might be interesting those interested in independent watchmaking... HANDMADE WATCHES


----------



## aznseank (Oct 14, 2010)

Looks okay...but I think you might need to make a trademark design if you are going to be watch making for a living. I am no watch maker; just a common consumer. In my humble opinion, all successful brands have a distinct trademark to them. Yours on the otherhand, seems like they are from two completely different watchmaker with the same logo. The circular design on the gents watch does not complement the many hours you put in engraving the designs on the sides. However, I do think your cylindrical lug seems to be original to a certain degree. (I think if you paired the cyclindrical lugs with a Square dial, it might of worked out better) As a dress watch, you might want to stick to ultra-conservative or blatantly ostentatious. In both of your works, you failed to stick to either of these generally practiced design rules. Furthermore, it seems that you are lacking theme. Is it suppose to be a french aristocratic motif? If then, your crown on your gents watch is too masculine. It looks like rubber tires. I also think the gold/silver color scheme is not working out too well. Perhaps if you chose the colors in similar spectrum, it might of worked out better. (ex. silver/black strap gold/yellow brown strap) If you are an amateur watch maker, then you have some amazing talent. However if not, then as a consumer I don't think I will be purchasing any of your watches anytime soon. By the way, I am terribly sorry if you found this offensive. No harms intended.


----------



## Caruso (Sep 25, 2010)

Interesting C shaped case and nice yellow croc strap, if dial and needles are corrified a little bit, it might be a success


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

thetoolroom said:


> hmmm, seems like a ladies jewelry watch is out of step here. How about a gents watch? Watch No.10


I like the watch backing, very cool!


----------



## tom_hanx (Apr 3, 2010)

Putting all you can on the dial and case doesn't make it right. Quite often in "less is more". You have the skills, all you need is a little touch of style ;-)


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

I have to commend you on your watchmaking skills, but nowadays, not many people are into jewelery watches. If you like making vintage style watches with precious metals, take design cues from brands like JLC or proper vintage watches. I prize readability and sleek designs over the fancy stuff.


----------



## darrell loban (May 10, 2011)

First Post here.

Personally I reckon they are works of art. 
I really like No.10


----------



## cheepskate (May 3, 2011)

Your work has certain balance to it...... the forms are nicely in harmony. The ladies watch  photo composition lets the watch down and does not display to the best advantage, too close. The presence of a date is not the problem, but it is the execution of this part of the watch, a different font and background colour could be considered. The current one is a little to utilitarian for such an oppulent watch. Nice yellow sapphires!! 
The mens watch, a similar sense of balance in the basic forms, I like the car motif in the crown and the rotor . One thing the struck me is the font used in the name on the watch, possibly a little utilitarian for such fine work.
Looked at your blog and am impressed at your commitment to hand finishing and it's slight imperfections, any computer can produce perfection for half the price and a quarter of the time, but we die of boredom looking at it. It is good that you are keeping these skills alive. Off the subject but a little story about VW and Rolls Royce and the wanton destruction of handwork skills by neglect. Before RR was take over by VW, quite a long time before, the bodies of their cars were made by a company called Mulner Park Ward (MPW) in London, all the panel beating and finishing was done by hand. The bean counters decided it was time to cost-cut, so they disbanded MPW . When VW took over they wanted to build a totally hand finished vehicle. It couldn't be done, all the skills went with the men at MPW. Relayed to me by a friend who's father-in-law worked for MPW. Oh love the chasing on the movement!


----------



## jblaze (Apr 18, 2008)

Watch is gross and gaudy. Remove day and make the dial simpler. Also, make the hands longer.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

beauty is in the eye of the beholder! i think they are excellent looking pieces of art. you will keep making watches because you love it and talented as well. Do not be discourage by opinion. great work friend.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

thetoolroom said:


> View attachment 400914
> Engine turned dial,diamond chapters,yellow sapphire in 18K gold,rose cut diamond crown


beauty


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

thetoolroom said:


> hmmm, seems like a ladies jewelry watch is out of step here. How about a gents watch? Watch No.10
> View attachment 401567


 talented artist


----------

